# Siamese Agility



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I had the girls out this morning. They are so sweet and gentle. 
One of them is far more adventurous than the other, and she decided she wanted to explore.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

first stages into plotting their escape  the siams are always bouncy i find, though my bec males are constanly climbing out when they have the oppertunity like during feeding.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Funny thing is they were hoppy when i got them, and i`ve not seen much of them since i got them as they run and hide, so this morning i decided i`d have them out. They were very calm and soon settled on my hand. The smaller one ( the climber) was constantly clambering on the cage but happily stepped onto my hand when offered. I was surprised as thought they would be skittish.
They feel so soft and gentle. I love them


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

thats great, i have the odd 1/2 siams that are calmer they are my most skittish type id say but by no means nasty and never bite. bec and reverse siam are my most confident but great to hear the siams are doing just as well.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They are all lovely mice and i`m chuffed with them. Nice to see the different personalities evolve


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

and the naughtiness that only Siamese can do begins!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha. I had read they were escape artists.
They have great characters. The little siam turned it into a game. She`d climb on top of the box. I`d give her my hand to step on and put her back... then she`d climb the box and do it again.. she never seemed to tire even after a dozen attempts :lol:


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

So adorable, your going to have so much fun with them


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

They chewed through all the plastic cable ties on one box, after I moved them from a wooden box for chewing. Creams , Agouties, Cinnamons no problems. But siamese !!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet you wouldn`t be without them though Pauly


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are so gorgeous.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ha ha ha Paul, they need to come with a warning label I think


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Points are coming through nicely


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

its nice to see them exploring there surroundings, it lets you know so much about them.


----------

